
Den Goes Offline for Good - smashah
https://twitter.com/makeyoubillions/status/1202957792149037057
======
smashah
How do we reconcile a startups need for a walled garden with a customers need
for guaranteed functionality even after the vendor shuts down? IMO, as part of
the liquidation, vendors should be required to release flashing capabilities
on to an open source project like espurna or tasmota. At least this way we can
limit e-waste.

[https://github.com/xoseperez/espurna/wiki/Hardware](https://github.com/xoseperez/espurna/wiki/Hardware)

[https://github.com/arendst/Tasmota](https://github.com/arendst/Tasmota)

